
Kotlin meets Gradle - amake
https://gradle.org/blog/kotlin-meets-gradle/
======
amake
I just finished porting a very non-standard and highly customized Ant setup to
Gradle, and the thought of now potentially rewriting the Groovy implementation
in Kotlin isn't making me jump for joy.

(No, rewriting wouldn't be strictly necessary as Groovy will still be
supported per the article. But for how long?)

However, when working with Gradle I do acutely feel the pain that is the lack
of IDE support for Groovy, so perhaps this will be a worthwhile move in the
long run.

~~~
vorg
The article does say:

> You’ll find that, suddenly, the things you usually expect from your IDE just
> work

------
aembleton
There's a video on the talk from Kotlin Night:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gmanjWNZ8E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gmanjWNZ8E)

------
amake
Note also, from the JetBrains side:
[http://blog.jetbrains.com/kotlin/2016/05/gradle-meets-
kotlin...](http://blog.jetbrains.com/kotlin/2016/05/gradle-meets-kotlin/)

